# Lighweight 16's



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

Suggestions, please! pics, appreciated!
i have the OEM 15" gunmetals on my 99 SE-L and looking around for lightweight wheels (daily driving). here in sf the streets are crappy, so i'm VERY reluctant to go to 17" wheels. i'm more performance oriented , so lightweight is preferred.
how come all those wheel and tire package companies only have 15's and 17's??? dammit.
any suggestions for 16" wheels that are lightweight? i am considering ROTA slipstreams or the like, but there's not much else out there. i'm in love with the axis maglites but they don't come in 16's. 

i'm running toyo proxes 195/55 right now and will be going to 205/45/16's with the new wheels. i'm also picky with finish on the wheels. i like gray/anthracite/gunmetal/black wheels.
i do a lot of research and it's pretty tiring, so any help is appreciated!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think the Volk TE-37 is supposed to be really lightweight.


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea, i'd go with Volk Racing TE-37's or Gramlights, both are lightweight, and have great reputations, especially the TE-37's, which are used in the JGTC alot!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

SSR makes some light, strong wheels.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

SSR competitions 16x7 11.5 lbs per wheel i think
Those are what I was looking at, but they're like $350 a wheel.
I got Kosei K1 Racing 16x7 15.5 lbs per wheel ($150/wheel?)
OZ superleggera 13.5 lbs $250/wheel?

Go to tirerack and find some there. They do list in the left column if they are lightweight. And usually they list the weight too


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Axis VPDs are still good ones...


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah, SSR and Volks are way beyond my budget. there are others to consider, too. i find with tirerack that the availability is only meager for lightweight wheels. it's better to do research elsewhere for specific wheels, especially for better deals.

about axis VPD's, i talked with someone at axis and they said that this model is being discontinued, to be replaced by the "similar" performing maglites (available in 15 and 17" only!! sux!).
HOWEVER, some wheel websites----although hard to find----have VPD's for sale. perhaps they are running out of stock if not fully out already. i noticed one site only had silver finish left for their VPD's. so for those of you interested, shop now, shop fast, or it'll be too late....

there are other brands that have the exact same look, too----only the manufacturer name is different!

any thoughts?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh shit.. i cant remember the name of these forged gunmetal rims that i was thinking of getting in 16".. but they are NOT cheap.. yet they only weigh about 15lbs each.. why dont you do this.. go to the rims section in the "Sport Compact Car Magazine" and look through there... then just call those companies about the weight, size, lugnut fittings, and finish.. 

i have a set of 16" Enkies that im thinking of getting rid of.. just because i want to GO to 17".. im thinking of buying oem 17" SER spec V rims. they look killer on the ser spec V and i want them.. These rims only weigh 17lbs each.. and are awsome looking.. with dunlops grippin the road.. i outhandle a LOT of sports cars out there... well.. so far in my experience.. lol.. well.. good luck.. Travis


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

Travis,

which kind of enkeis do u have? are you sure the se-r rims are only 17 lbs each? my stock 15" se-r rims are 17 lbs.!
do got any pics or links to pics of your 99 gxe? i'm very curious to see how the eyebrows and mesh grill looks. i just ordered a 99 grill (with the crosshatch), and am waiting to see if it'll fit ok. also i haven't seen 99's with eyebrows before. where'd you get them?
(should i start another , separate thread for this topic??)

why don't you look into ---i'm not sure the brand name----i think it was velox 'progear series', they have 17" wheel/tire packages out there for these 13.5 lbs rims! or it could be R-1 wheels.

mike m


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

There's an 11 pound Velox Progear. I was going to pick up a set of those. It was just the plain spoked ones. It's like on the second to right on the top row on their website. I don't remember. Anyone know how much they go for?


----------



## 99SE-L (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey I live in sf also and was considering 16" light weight rims like you but couldn't find any decent ones for a good price. I decided to go to 15" since I'm more into go than show and bought the Konig Heliums 15". They're only 10.9lbs each and cost a mere $100. My car chirps second gear longer than with the stock rims. If you get a 16" at 10lbs, it would still have more inertia than the stock 17lb rims because of the additional radius.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

well,
for under $275 a rim you have
ATS comp lite in 3 colors for $101 (15" but 12 lbs.)
Koenig Greenlight in 3 colors for $150
Kosei K1 Racing $160
Borbet type S $150
All rims are 15 lbs or less in 16".

Seth


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

99SE-L said:


> * I decided to go to 15" since I'm more into go than show and bought the Konig Heliums 15". They're only 10.9lbs each and cost a mere $100. *



Where did you get the wheels? My friend told me that there is some company with graphite composite wheels or something like that and they anly weigh like 7 lbs., has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## 99SE-L (Aug 13, 2003)

Spoon, Mugen, and Volk all have 7lbs 15" rims


----------



## 99SE-L (Aug 13, 2003)

or was the spoon rims 6lbs.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *i have a set of 16" Enkies that im thinking of getting rid of.. just because i want to GO to 17".. im thinking of buying oem 17" SER spec V rims. they look killer on the ser spec V and i want them.. These rims only weigh 17lbs each.. and are awsome looking.. *


But the bolt pattern is 4 x 114.3, not the 4 x 100 pattern you would need to fit the B14's. They will not bolt on.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *oh shit.. i cant remember the name of these forged gunmetal rims that i was thinking of getting in 16".. but they are NOT cheap.. yet they only weigh about 15lbs each.. why dont you do this.. go to the rims section in the "Sport Compact Car Magazine" and look through there... then just call those companies about the weight, size, lugnut fittings, and finish..
> 
> i have a set of 16" Enkies that im thinking of getting rid of.. just because i want to GO to 17".. im thinking of buying oem 17" SER spec V rims. they look killer on the ser spec V and i want them.. These rims only weigh 17lbs each.. and are awsome looking.. with dunlops grippin the road.. i outhandle a LOT of sports cars out there... well.. so far in my experience.. lol.. well.. good luck.. Travis *


1) b15 rims won't fit
2) your an idiot.
3) you don't outhandle a lot of sports cars out there.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

rota makes good lightwieght wheels as well, for cheap.

check those out. I think my 15inch circuit 8's are like 13lbs or something. I get lots of complements.. also.. I recommend getting a 38mm offset.. gives a really nice stance


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *also.. I recommend getting a 38mm offset.. gives a really nice stance *


Ditto^^, fills out the wheel wells nicely and will give you better cornering abilities (wider stance).


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

I have a set of 16" Rota Circuit 8's with Kumho Ecsta 712's 205/4016z mounted. The wheels need to be refinished, but basically still in pretty good condition. I'm in the Bay Area as well. Wanna trade?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

why do they need refinished?


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

The guy who had them before me, tried to repaint them. He stripped the paint off of two of them and sprayed them kinda funky. The other 2 are still in the gunmetal color the came in. Tires have about 60-70% left on them.


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

I just go 16in Rota subzeros- steel grey w/ polished lip, and Kumho ecsta 711 in 205/50/16 and they are both awsome. the kumhos are a good street performance tire thats excellent in the rain. The Subzeros are among the lightest in the 16 and the price is great ...$400 on ebay and $275 for the tires, also on ebay.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

q#1: 40mm offset is the standard. how will 38 offset affect performance (non-cosmetIC)

q#2: i went to the mossy 2nd annual, and noticed that a lot b14's and b13's went with a 205/50/15 tire instead of the usual 195/55/15. obviously it LOOKS better, but how does this affect performance? when i asked someone, they said:

"you get a stiffer sidewall. the 55's are a little soft. your odometer and speedometer will be off a little. "  

hope at least one of you guys can answer this!


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

a1: It gives you a 4mm wider stance making the car slightly more stable and able to handle turns better at higher speeds.(very slightly)
a2: 205 is obviously wider than 195, giving more contact patch therefore giving better handling capabilities, but lower fuel economy. The lower sidewall ratio (50 instead of 55) will give better sidewall stiffness giving better handling response, but a slightly stiffer ride. You need to get a feel for what you want your car to feel like and perform liek and make a decision from there. Personally, I went with lightweight 16's with 205/45/16 Yokohama's.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

TKVTEC:

thanks, man, your answer was precise and appreciated! i will probably go with 205/50/15's, then.
so, based on what you said, i will assume (unless advised otherwise) that:

1. 205/50/15 will provide a little more stiffer ride, BUT ----
since 205/45/16's will have less cushioning anyway and a softer sidewall, the ride quality will be similar if not the same. so ride comfort won't be a factor at all.

2. the only difference for me then will be if i want fuel economy to be affected, and, that 16" wheels will cost a little more than 15" wheels.

sound about right to anybody out there?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

ding ding ding


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

actually, the 205/45/16 would have a stiffer sidewall, not softer, but everything else you have down. (also sidewall stiffness depends on the tire you get) some are stiffer than others even in the same size. A good place to go to search and learn about different tires is tirerack.com. I spent a bunch of time on there reading user reviews on certain tires, although you need to consider what the people are driving and the sizes they'd be using in order to get an accurate idea on what to expect from the tires you eventually decide to get. If you want a more confortable ride, go with the 205/50/15.
use this site to see what the difference in overall tire diameter and difference in sidewall size are:
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html
with this you'll find that the overall diameter of the 205/50/15's over the stock 175/65/14's is like .1 in. which will hardly affect your gas mileage and speedometer, but the width of the tire is where you're going to get lower gas mileage. If you're worried about gas mileage, go with a narrower tire like a 195/55/15 or 195/50/15.
I went from the 175/65/14's to 205/45/16 and experienced an average loss of about 5 miles per gallon. I'm averaging between 29 and 30 mpg now whereas before I was averaging about 34mpg.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

what??! you're averaging 29 mpg now? 

i have a 99 SE-L and am averaging 23-25 mpg mixed highway/city!!! what mods r u running? maybe the pulleys will help me more with fuel economy. anyways your advice sounds good. i'll prolly go with the 205/50/15.
now the only problem is if Toyo proxes come in that size. i really love those tires!!!!


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43956&item=2434565706


----------

